# Prix Macintosh 512K



## Laida85 (25 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour tous le monde,

Aujourd'hui, je me décide de me séparer de mon Macintosh 512K que j'ai récupéré il y a plusieurs années dans ma famille.
Malheureusement, je n'ai aucune idée du prix auquel je pourrais le vendre ? Ou une tranche de prix ? 
Pourriez vous éclairer ma lanterne ? 

Le macintosh est quand même dans un bel état, clavier azerty et surtout parfaitement fonctionnel. 

En vous remerciant de votre aide


----------



## woz86 (25 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Niveau prix il y a de tout hélas, je pense que pour un 512k ça tourne autour des 300-400€ je pense.
Après je pourrais être intéressé car j’en recherche un.


----------



## Laida85 (25 Septembre 2021)

Merci de votre réponse ! Et globalement, sur ce type d'ordinateur, qu'est ce qui influe sur le prix ? Genre état général, etc .. ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2021)

Laida85 a dit:


> globalement, sur ce type d'ordinateur, qu'est ce qui influe sur le prix ? Genre état général, etc .. ?


Principalement l'envie des acheteurs, tel sera peut-être prêt à mettre 300 € là où tel autre n'irait pas au delà de 50 !


----------



## Gaëtan Naudet (13 Août 2022)

Bonjour ! Je viens d’en récupérer un et je cherche à le revendre. Il est en bon état et fonctionne : unité centrale, câble d’alimentation, pavé numérique dans le câble, souris. Quelqu’un d’intéressé ? 
Gaëtan.


----------



## Furo (14 Août 2022)

Gaëtan Naudet a dit:


> Bonjour ! Je viens d’en récupérer un et je cherche à le revendre. Il est en bon état et fonctionne : unité centrale, câble d’alimentation, pavé numérique dans le câble, souris. Quelqu’un d’intéressé ?
> Gaëtan.


Hello, éventuellement intéressé, MP


----------



## woz86 (14 Août 2022)

Ça va j’en ai deux 512k


----------



## Furo (14 Août 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Ça va j’en ai deux 512k








...on peut s'arranger xD


----------



## Gaëtan Naudet (15 Août 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Hello, éventuellement intéressé, MP


Impossible de trouver comment envoyer un MP ici ! Je ne trouve pas comment faire.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2022)

Gaëtan Naudet a dit:


> Impossible de trouver comment envoyer un MP ici ! Je ne trouve pas comment faire.


Il faut que tu aies plus de 10 posts pour que _tu_ puisses envoyer un MP.
Par contre, quelqu’un qui a plus de 10 posts au compteur peut te MP…


----------

